
What does it mean for a number to be transcendental? - luu
http://math.stackexchange.com/a/1686299/18947
======
cardamomo
This is such a beautifully written, concise, and easy to understand
explanation of transcendental numbers. Before reading this, my "definition" of
transcendental numbers was just a hazy understanding based on one example
number, pi.

